# mp3 Display question



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mini owners,

I explained to someone that you could display the title and artist of an mp3 CD while that track is playing in a 325i. However, they stated that in their Mini (built 11/07), they could only display either Album/Artist OR Album/Title, but NOT Title/Artist.

I know the headunit in the Mini is very similar to that of the 3er, but not sure how he would be able to display just the track info he wants.



> die Anzeige die ich auf Deinen Bildern sehe ist offenbar dieselbe wie in meinem Mini Cooper (11/07). Dort kann ich die zweizeilige Anzeige (allerdings für den iPod, das ist aber gleich wie für USB Stick mit MP3) nur umschalten zwischen Album und Interpret ODER Album und Titel. Was mich nervt, denn sinnvoll wäre die Anzeige von Interpret und Titel.
> 
> Geht das im 3er bei Dir ?


----------

